# Σεμινάριο Νομικής Μετάφρασης και Ορολογίας στη meta|φραση (Νοέμβριος 2010)



## diceman (Sep 16, 2010)

Σεμινάριο Νομικής Μετάφρασης
*Έναρξη:* 05/11/10
*Μαθήματα:* Παρασκευή, 7-10 μ.μ.
*Εισηγήτρια: *Μάτα Σαλογιάννη

Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται σε όσους έχουν μεταφραστική εμπειρία και επιθυμούν να εξοικειωθούν με τη νομική ορολογία και να εκπαιδευτούν στις τεχνικές της νομικής μετάφρασης, με σκοπό να απασχοληθούν στον τομέα αυτό επαγγελματικά.

*Γλωσσικός συνδυασμός:* Αγγλικά προς Ελληνικά / Ελληνικά προς Αγγλικά.

*Δομή:* Τετράμηνη φοίτηση, με ένα 3ωρο μάθημα την εβδομάδα.

Καλύπτονται τα εξής:

* δομή, είδη και γλωσσικές ιδιαιτερότητες των νομικών κειμένων
* διαφορές μεταξύ νομικών συστημάτων και μορφών εταιρειών και τρόποι αντιμετώπισής τους κατά τη μετάφραση
* μεθοδολογία έρευνας και τεκμηρίωσης (έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, βιβλιοθήκες, πηγές στο Διαδίκτυο κ.ά.)
* μελέτη παράλληλων κειμένων (νόμοι, δικαστικές αποφάσεις, πληρεξούσια, διαθήκες, αγωγές, καταστατικά, συμβάσεις κ.ά.)
* πρακτική εξάσκηση στη μετάφραση κειμένων τριών κατηγοριών: δικαστικά κείμενα / συμβολαιογραφικά έγγραφα / εταιρικά κείμενα
* πρακτικές συμβουλές εισόδου στην αγορά εργασίας

*Προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής:* Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά την Αγγλική (κάτοχοι Proficiency, φοιτητές ή απόφοιτοι Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας κ.λπ.) και να διαθέτουν μεταφραστικές γνώσεις. Νομικές γνώσεις θα συνεκτιμηθούν. 

*Λίγα λόγια για την εισηγήτρια:* H *Μάτα Σαλογιάννη* είναι απόφοιτος του Τμήματος Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου και μιλάει 5 γλώσσες. Εργάζεται ως επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια από το 2000 με ειδίκευση στη νομική και οικονομική μετάφραση και συνεργάζεται με μεταφραστικές εταιρείες, οργανισμούς και φορείς. Είναι επίσης μεταφράστρια λογοτεχνίας. Διδάσκει Μετάφραση από το 2006. 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία στο 210.36.29.000.


----------

